# Conqueror Fuzz



## music6000 (Oct 25, 2019)

Unique Overdrive/ Fuzz!
Enclosure is a Tayda Matte Black Powder Coated.
Sanded the Top back to bare metal and edge.
Finished up with Automotive Clear Coat & BLMS Skinny knobs.
Used Automotive paint pen to make Red markers.
Cleaned up excess with thinners.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 25, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Unique Overdrive/ Fuzz!
> Enclosure is a Tayda Matte Black Powder Coated.
> Sanded the Top back to bare metal and edge.
> Finished up with Automotive Clear Coat & BLMS Skinny knobs.
> ...


That’s awesome!!!!


----------



## mad5066 (Oct 25, 2019)

very cool clean build! I like that graphic a lot nice work!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 25, 2019)

Looks great!  I like the grill-cloth pattern.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 26, 2019)

It's beautiful! I still need to build mine. Trying to find an affordable inductor. Haha


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2019)

You can always wind your own.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 26, 2019)

Wow !    Another sweet build congrats ...

Mike


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 26, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> You can always wind your own.


Looking into that. only $8.50 from Smallbear. I could probably clamp my dremel with a cutoff wheel bit installed and stick the bobbin on with some heavy duty tape. I'd need to buy the 500 ft spool of enameled wire though. I wonder how many inductors that could make. haha


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 26, 2019)

You should hand-wind a toroid, only take 1,000 turns if you find the right MPP core.  It's a very Zen experience.  ?


----------



## Jbanks (Oct 26, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Unique Overdrive/ Fuzz!
> Enclosure is a Tayda Matte Black Powder Coated.
> Sanded the Top back to bare metal and edge.
> Finished up with Automotive Clear Coat & BLMS Skinny knobs.
> ...


Which inductor did you use? Where did you source it from? Just about to start ordering parts for mine.


----------



## Barry (Oct 26, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## music6000 (Oct 27, 2019)

Jbanks said:


> Which inductor did you use? Where did you source it from? Just about to start ordering parts for mine.


    Are you sitting down?
 Dunlop ECB156 - $32.00 AU
Mammoth has the ME-6 but they are AWOL!


----------



## zgrav (Oct 27, 2019)

I bought an adjustable inductor from ebay I am using in this pedal. It works well, and it is interesting to be able to tweak the inductance plus or minus 10%.   It was $14 and was shipped quickly.  Search for "Adjustable Wah guitar pedal Inductor for Dunlop "


----------



## HamishR (Oct 30, 2019)

Here's my Conquerer.  I got a Dunlop inductor relatively cheaply from some online shop in Germany of all places!  Can't remember who it was.  I'm still in two minds about this pedal - for what I wanted it for I think the Marsh Fuzz probably does a better job, even though that's not what it was designed for!  I wanted something to get me that She Said She Said tone.  I love Beatles guitar sounds.  I do like the Conquerer though.  I just need more time to experiment with it I guess.  As usual the build went perfectly - no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Robusto (Nov 19, 2019)

Pardon what is probably a dumb question, but this project lists both NPN and PNP transistors. Are the PNP used for switching?


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Nov 19, 2019)

Outstanding build. Love it.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 20, 2019)

Robusto said:


> Pardon what is probably a dumb question, but this project lists both NPN and PNP transistors. Are the PNP used for switching?



The PNPs (Q4 & Q5) are for clipping.  In the original Vox amp circuit, Q3 & Q7 were for switching the fuzz on/off.  They are hardwired on in the White Pedal and Conqueror.

Nice clean build!


----------



## eaglehat (Nov 21, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The PNPs (Q4 & Q5) are for clipping.  In the original Vox amp circuit, Q3 & Q7 were for switching the fuzz on/off.  They are hardwired on in the White Pedal and Conqueror.
> 
> Nice clean build!



Loving these build photos! About to start on mine. To those who’ve built it, did you do any selecting of Q4 & Q5 for hfe?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 21, 2019)

They're wired as diodes, so hFE has only a mild effect.  If you are OCD about symmetry, you want to match vbe and hFE.  I doubt that Vox or Jext Telez bothered to do so.  

I mentioned in another thread that Q4 & Q5 can be replaced with jumpers, and some other parts deleted; the sound will be the same.


----------



## eaglehat (Nov 25, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> They're wired as diodes, so hFE has only a mild effect.  If you are OCD about symmetry, you want to match vbe and hFE.  I doubt that Vox or Jext Telez bothered to do so.
> 
> I mentioned in another thread that Q4 & Q5 can be replaced with jumpers, and some other parts deleted; the sound will be the same.


Ah, thanks. This is helpful. Just did some reading on wiring transistors as diodes!


----------

